
The U.S. Minted 675,000 New Millionaires Last Year - jvandebrake
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-21/u-s-mints-more-than-half-of-new-millionaires-on-booming-stocks
======
sp332
Source: [https://www.credit-suisse.com/about-us-
news/en/articles/medi...](https://www.credit-suisse.com/about-us-
news/en/articles/media-releases/global-wealth-report-2019--global-wealth-
rises-by-2-6--driven-by-201910.html)

